# How much and how do you practice?



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

I will be getting my first slingshot tomorrow (a FlippinOut Scout) and eventually plan to do some dove and squirrel slaying with it. How often and for how long per session do you practice? Also, what sorts of practice targets do you use? How about distance from which you shoot?

I appreciate any info as well as any other tips and tricks of which you could think! Thanks in advance for your input.

Cheers, 
Bard


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Well, I practice at varying distances. It would depend on how close can you get to the object you are shooting. I find I practiced at 30ft the most until I had consistency when I was starting out. Then I kept the same target (a coke can), and moved back, and back until I was getting consistency at 60ft. Once I had consistency at 60ft, I made my target smaller and smaller until it was the approx. size of kill zone for the animal I wanted to dispatch. This method has worked well for me and if you look at my other posts, I have taken squirrel and dove with decent accuracy using this method.

Before I go hunting, I find that its best to practice that morning on your catch box to dial in your shooting before you go out. I usually take about 100 shots before I head out on a hunt.

This is what I did and it may not work for everyone but has served me well.

Clever Moniker


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Start with light bands and develop technique first. I believe that static shooting at targets from known distances stinks for hunting practice. Bouncing cans around at unknown distances, roving and shooting at as many angles as possible will help your hunting accuracy imo. How much practice? There is no such thing as too much, I shoot at least a few shots everyday.

Buy what you need to make your own bandsets and learn to make them, tubes or flats. You will save tons of money in the long run and will wear out a lot of sets honing your accuracy.

Doves and rabbits are fairly easy slingshot game but squirrels are in another category all together, requiring more precise accuracy and as much energy as you can accurately shoot. I have seen them soak up an unbelievable amount of punishment and keep on trucking.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

since i view it as a hobby and as fun, i dont really practice . i just set up anything for targets at different distances, on the ground, up in trees and on tables or posts (for the waist/eye level shots) . the can on the ground and chasing it around is a good skill for ground based game, just use both tin(steel) cans and aluminum cans. i also use differnet ammo- paintballs, rocks and .177 b.b.s.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and as for the bouncing the can around on the ground, ONLY do this in a safe area, I happen to know from experience, bad experience, that you can get some wicked ricochets off of tin cans.

EDIT: and if you don't want to believe me, my wife will be more than happy to tell you about the glass, hand painted hummingbird feeder that she used to have, and about the new one that I am going to buy her.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just practice. Only don't treat it as practice, Treat each shot with the same amount of criticism. Focus well and be deliberate.

Finding your own groove is the key. That encompasses band length, width and draw length. Rhythm as well...

The most crucial thing I try to instill is focus on the target. You must trust your feelings with eyes on the prize.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep, Practice, practice, PRACTICE!!

I believe that ANY sling shot hunter should not hunt until that person can hit twice as far that he will be hunting, Heck, Maybe 3x Times as far. Slingshot hunting is all about Self- Reliance. Its a great skill to practice.

SMS


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

just one more thing to add! try to stay cool (easier said) i have seen most fluffs happen due to an eager hunter


----------



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

Acedoc said:


> just one more thing to add! try to stay cool (easier said) i have seen most fluffs happen due to an eager hunter


Should be okay there. I hunt medium to small game frequently with long guns. Hopefully I don't sweat it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

How do you like the Scout Bard, have you been practicing?? 

Clever Moniker


----------



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

I really enjoy it. I am currently practicing, but not "seriously". I am in the process of discovering my grip, anchor point, etc. it am hoping to discover my most accurate style and going from there!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

400-1000 rounds a day for my 1st 2 months. Now, any slingshot, any ammo, I shoot good enough after 10 rounds. To me its like a gun, a few shots and I know the gun. I shoot weeds and cans, and i have an indoor range 30' with 2 and 3 inch targets.


----------

